# Preterm Labor at 31 Weeks -- Vaginal Birth or C-section?



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

My friend who I wrote about in a previous thread is now in the hospital in preterm labor at 31 weeks. Does anyone know whether and under what circumstances it is advisable to have a c-section as opposed to a vaginal birth in this situation? I am hoping they will be able to arrest it and she can go a few more weeks, but same question if she makes it to 34 or 35 weeks. Last I heard she was 1.5 cm and 80%. Baby is estimated to be 4 lbs. and is doing great on the monitor so far. Thanks so much for any information you can provide.


----------



## shellnurse (Apr 9, 2009)

She can potentially deliver vaginally unless baby is distressed, mom's status deteriorates, etc. I work in the NICU and see many preterm babies deliver vaginally.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

The main issue that I have heard of for preterm babies are when they are breech. Because a breech baby's head can get stuck after the body comes out and the baby sufficates.

However, if the head was down and there were no other distress issues, I don't see why one could not have a vaginal birth.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:

The main issue that I have heard of for preterm babies are when they are breech. Because a breech baby's head can get stuck after the body comes out and the baby sufficates.
This is really not that common.


----------



## beep (Aug 18, 2009)

I once assisted at the vaginal delivery of a 28 week babe who did great in the NICU after.


----------



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, everyone. I spoke with her earlier today and they had transferred her to an Italian hospital with a NICU, she was still having some contractions but her dilation had not increased. On the way over to the Italian hospital, the OB said that she didn't like to make predictions but would bet that my friend would be discharged still pregnant, so that sounds promising. The baby was head down on the last ultrasound, so if her water breaks or she goes into active labor she should be able to have a vaginal birth. I asked the question here bc. I didn't know if vaginal birth would put too much stress on a baby so small, but it sounds like that's not the case unless he is showing other signs of distress. I am really hoping that they can stop labor and she will be able to go home and be on bed rest until she gets to term.


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

I was a 29 weeker and my mother delivered me vaginally with out medication I was also breech but they had no issues and was home within 4 weeks!

I will keep your friend and her baby in my thought


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

Anecdotal, but my friend delivered her <30 weeker vaginally.

I imagine they attempt for a vaginal deliver, but keep a close eye on baby's HR, etc.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

A recent (within the last few years) study showed better outcomes for the lungs of preemies born vaginally, EXCEPT in the case of micropreemies, in which being born vaginally correlated with a higher percentage of brain bleeds.

My ds was born via c-section at 30 weeks, but he was breech and I wasn't in labor at the time.


----------

